# Feed bends?



## Fibonacci (Oct 20, 2011)

I have an apprentice jr. gent FP that I have been using to practice with a fountain pen.  I got the nib lined up and writing well/smoothly, if a bit slow to start.

I don't know if it is actually slow to start or if I have too high of expectations, but the first time I try to write with it after sitting for a few minutes, it would take about 1/4" before the ink started to flow.

Anyway, I loaned it to a self proclaimed FP expert this afternoon (the guy that got me interested in FPs) who promptly turned it upside down and scraped the nib across the paper.  This bent one of the tines and made a huge mess.

After he left, I carefully bent the tine back, but could not get the ink to flow well.  The nib also felt really scratchy at that point.

I took it apart and got looking at the feed, and it has a bend/crack in it about 3/4" from the tip, about where the ink channel necks down.  I can't decide if the feed was two parts joined right there, or if he managed to crack it at that joint.

I got it cleaned up, realigned, and reassembled, and it seems to work okay now, but the ink does not flow nearly as well as it did originally, and it feels scratchier.

My assumption is that the scratchy is poor tuning.  I need to find a better magnifier to check the alignment on the tips.  That could cause the ink flow problems as well, but if I have a broken feed, I don't really want to spend a long time fighting with trying to get it to work.

Can anyone tell me if the feed should be one solid piece or not?


----------



## hewunch (Oct 20, 2011)

1 piece.


----------



## avbill (Oct 21, 2011)

apprentice jr. gent FP  I believe  that a CUSA  kit   call them up and ask for a new fed for the kit.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 21, 2011)

avbill said:


> apprentice jr. gent FP I believe that a CUSA kit call them up and ask for a new fed for the kit.


 
Why, it's not their fault that the self proclaimed FP expert damaged the nib.  I would give the nib and feed to the expert and tell him to fix or replace it.

Fibonacci, The feeds are one piece but some of the slits are deep enough I could see where they could be easily damaged.


----------



## Fibonacci (Oct 21, 2011)

These kits are cheap enough, I will see if I can find a matching feed.  If not, I will just convert one of my kits to spares and take it's feed.

Any idea if feeds are standard like nibs?  Should I be able to replace it with a generic #5?  Or are feeds even measured that way?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 21, 2011)

Jason, send me your address and I'll get a CSUSA feed in the mail along with a Bock Nib, should cure all your ill's. DON"T let your expert touch it after you install it.:wink::biggrin:.


----------

